# ما موقف  المسيحية من القمار وما شابه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## rana1981 (8 نوفمبر 2008)

*“غنى البُطل يَقل.” (أمثال 11:13)
“ربما ربحت 100,000$!” بهذه الدعوة وأمثالها نواجه كل يوم  تجارب المشاركة في شكل من أشكال القمار. بينما تتسوق ربة البيت في أحد المجمعات تنجذب لإغراءات الربح من المراهنات السريعة. يُحث المواطن العادي ليبعث باسمه للإشتراك في إحدى المجلات بالإضافة للإشتراك في يانصيب قادم يتضمن الملايين. أو يُدعى للإشتراك في مسابقة البنجو, تغطية الأرقام, حيث يُضمن له تقريبا الربح الأكيد.
وطبعا توجد أشكال القمار المعروفة مثل لعبة الروليت, سباق الخيول, سباق الكلاب, لعب الأرقام وإلخ.
ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس في كل هذا؟
يقول, “ غٍنى البُطل يقلُّ, والجامع بيديه يزداد” (أمثال 11:13).
يقول, “ ذو العين الشريرة يعجل الى الغنى. ولا يعلم ان الفقر يأتيه” ( أمثال 22:28).
ويقول أيضا, “ حجلة تحتضن ما لم تبضه محصِّلُ الغنى بغير حق. في نصف أيامه يتركه وفي آخرته يكون  أحمق” ( إرميا 11:17).
لا تقول الوصايا العشر بوضوح, “ لا تقامر,” لكن الوصايا تقول “ لا تشتهي” ( خروج 17:20), فما القمار سوى شكل من أشكال الشهوة.
للقمار معنى إضافيا للمؤمنين عندما يتذكرون أن الجنود الرومان ألقوا القرعة على رداء المخلص عند الصليب.
تذكر الفقر والحزن الذي يجلبه المقامر المزمن على عائلته, الجرائم التي اقترفت لاستعادة الخسارة, والشر االملازم عادة للقمار فتعرف أنه لا مكان  للقمار في الحياة المسيحية. 
بعد أن ذكّر تيموثاوس أن يقنع بالمأكل والملبس, حذره بولس قائلا, “ وأما الذين يريدون أن يكونوا أغنياء فيسقطون في تجربة وفخ وشهوات كثيرة غبية ومضرة تُغرق الناس في العطب والهلاك” (1 تيموثاوس 9:6).

​*



منقول​


----------



## بحبك يا رب (8 نوفمبر 2008)

اشكرك رنا الرب يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 نوفمبر 2008)

سؤال هام 
واجابه رااااااااااائعه 
مرسىىىىىى على الموضوع يا رنا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## rana1981 (8 نوفمبر 2008)

بحبك يا رب قال:


> اشكرك رنا الرب يباركك



*اشكرك عزيزي على مرورك​*


----------



## rana1981 (8 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> سؤال هام
> واجابه رااااااااااائعه
> مرسىىىىىى على الموضوع يا رنا
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



*شكرا يا كوكو 
سلام المسيح​*


----------

